# Failsafe



## gothic

What does Failsafe means?

I couldn't find a phrase to try to find out the meaning so I'm asking for your help...

Thanks...


----------



## coolbrowne

Mas.. de saiu?





gothic said:


> What does Failsafe mean?
> 
> I couldn't find a phrase ...


Se não foi sua invenção (espero que não ), alguém mais o disse, em uma frase, não? Pois é esta frase que vai dizer como se traduz corretamente sem adivinhação. E uma descrição das circunstâncias em que ela foi dita ou do documento onde ela está escrita também ajudam.


----------



## danjr

Acho que um exemplo de um aparelho failsafe é um fusível, porque no caso de uma sobretensão elétrica, o arame dentro do fusível fica muito quente e queima, parando o fluxo da corrente a qualquer máquina para que não ficasse destruida. 

A definição formal é: "An operation which ensures that a failure of equipment, process, or system does not propagate beyond the immediate environs of the failing entity."

Quer dizer, uma coisa que tem o único proposito de não deixar um fracasso ou acidente espalhar e afetar uma outra coisa ou sistema que provavelmente tem muito mas valor.


----------



## Benvindo

Sistemas fail safe são aqueles que dispõem de algum mecanismo que, em caso de falha crítica, conduzem o sistema a uma condição  segura, o que em geral implica interromper a operação do próprio sistema. 

Um exemplo é o citado fusível. Ocorrendo uma sobre-corrente no sistema, o fusível "queima", interrompendo a própria corrente que causou a falha.

Outro caso é o dos fogões e equipamentos com uma correta supervisão  de chama. Se o detector de chama verifica que a chama se apagou no queimador, imediatamente desencadeia o fechamento de uma válvula na linha de gás, para que este não continue vazando para o ambiente externo, o que criaria uma nuvem com alto potencial de explosão. Se o próprio detector de chama falhar, o efeito é o mesmo, então o sistema estará protegido também.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Já sabemos o que é a coisa. Agora só falta a tradução em português. 'Dispositivo de segurança'? "Dispositivo contra falhas'?


----------



## coolbrowne

Bem observado 


Dom Casmurro said:


> Já sabemos o que é a coisa. Agora só falta a tradução em português...


E aí que é crucial o devido _contexto_. Entre outras coisas, deveria ficar claro se está sendo usado como adjetivo, advérbio ou até mesmo, como verbo


----------



## Benvindo

Alguns preferem deixar como fail safe mesmo, em geral entre aspas, como nesta página da Anac. Eu também já ouvi bastante "falha segura" da boca da engenheirada, deve ser um calco do inglês mas é entendido bem, às vezes com chamada a fail safe. Veja aqui num site comercial. Como alternativa, pode-se dizer "sistema com proteção contra falhas críticas". Usando-se alguns afixos/preposições/conjunções dá  para passar de substantivo a adjetivo a verbo se for preciso, acho eu.


----------



## danjr

Quanto à tradução, deixo-a para vocês. Mas aviso que há uma distinção entre 'fail-safe' e 'fail-secure' conforme o artigo no Wikipedia -



> "Fail-safe components of a system are distinguished from fail-secure components in that, in the former, component failure _allows_ but does not _cause_ or _invite_ a certain improper system behavior, whereas in the latter, component failure does not allow a certain improper system behavior, although some proper behaviors are impeded."


e um pouco mais claramente



> "For example, a lock that unlocks at the wrong time has failed, but it may be considered fail-safe if its failure does not send the door flying open or attract undue attention to the door's unlocked state. In contrast, a fail-secure lock will remain locked during a failure, but cannot be unlocked even by the correct key."


então têm algumas idéias fundamentais parecidas, mas se o uso da palavra 'fail-safe' trate de um sistema extremamente valioso, vale a pena fazer a distinção.


***E agora que eu penso nisso, um fusível deve ser 'fail-secure' porque uma vez que ele queima, alguém tem que trocá-lo antes que a corrente correr de novo.


----------



## dec-sev

> "For example, a lock that unlocks at the wrong time has failed, but...


 I don´t understand the meaning. The lock has failed to open the the wrong time??? And so what? Where is the failure?
Acho que outro exemplo da mesma página esclarece o problema mais claramente:


> Air brakes on railway trains and air brakes on trucks. The brakes are held in the 'off' position by air pressure created in the brake system. Should a brake line split, or a carriage become de-coupled, the air pressure will be lost and the brakes applied. It is impossible to drive a train or truck with a serious leak in the air brake system.





Dom Casmurro said:


> "Dispositivo contra falhas'?


 Diria "dispositivo contra as posiveis consequencias das falhas" A falha já a tenemos (air leakage in the break system)


----------



## Benvindo

dec-sev said:


> I don´t understand the meaning. The lock has failed to open the the wrong time??? And so what? Where is the failure?
> Acho que outro exemplo da mesma página esclarece o problema mais claramente:
> 
> Diria "dispositivo contra as posiveis consequencias das falhas" A falha já a tenemos (air leakage in the break system)



Fail safe e fail secure,* quando usados no ramo de portões de segurança, fechaduras automáticas, etc*, são dois modos pelos quais o sistema responde em caso de falha (por exemplo, se o cofre de um banco acha de abrir fora da hora programada). V. citação do post #8 do Danjr.

Fail safe:  em caso de falha, o portão fica fechado, mas não travado, de forma que permite o acesso a qualquer um.

Fail secure: em caso de falha, o portão fica fechado e travado, impedindo o acesso, e para abri-lo é necessário um dispositivo especial.


----------



## dec-sev

Entendo. Acho que o exemplo do frieo de comboio descreve uma Fail secure situação, mesmo que é um exemplo da página sobre Fail safe e nada se diz de que se trata de Fail secure, como foi feito no siguinte exemplo sobre Motorized gates. Acho que  situaçao 2 parece a do freio de comboio: “ It is impossible to drive a train or truck with a serious leak in the air brake system.”, que significa que o freio está trovado, não se pode usar o comboio, como não se pode “usar” (abrir o portão) que também está travado. No caso 2 necesita-se um dispositivo espeical para abrir o portão, no caso do comboio, também, supohno que se necesite um dispositivo para levar o freio na posição “off”. Se estou em erro, indica-me onde.


----------



## gothic

Na verdade, a palavra aparece isolada no título de uma música.
Ela não aparece no decorrer da música.
Não consigo criar um nexo do que vocês propuseram com a música e Failsafe é junto mesmo.

Se me permitem, postarei o link da música:
http://www.lyricsmania.com/lyrics/m..._lyrics_31361/the_failsafe_lyrics_340069.html

_(Desculpem-me pelo erro grotesco de inglês)_


----------



## Benvindo

Acho que há um jogo de palavras entre fall, fall back e failsafe.  A letra da música fala de uma queda interminável. Fall back,  pelo que pesquisei, pode significar tanto retirada (de um campo de batalha, por exemplo) quanto um plano B, uma solução alternativa para um problema. Talvez essa acepção tenha ligação com failsafe. Veja o verbete "Failsafe" (referente à banda americana) na Wikipedia em inglês, lá eles explicam o nome da banda, talvez sirva para entender o título da música da outra banda (Misery Signals).


----------



## gothic

Muito bom, Benvindo.

Agora posso entender o significado.
Pelo o que eu entendi, é meio que uma mistura do termo failsafe para o mecanismo de "defesa contra falhas críticas" e com o failsafe como fallback.
Com a música, é possível entender failsafe é como um "plano B", como você disse.

Porém, ainda não encontrei um significado que pudesse encaixar bem.
Poderia ser traduzido como retirada? Ou talvez plano B?

_Eu até cheguei a pensar que poderia ser uma "ironia" a uma segurança (de si mesmo) falha, onde o autor da música procura criticar a autoconfiança falha de alguém... Mas isso não encaixou muito bem no contexto da música._


----------



## Benvindo

Gothic, eu também só consegui chegar até aqui. Não sei se é possível seguir adiante com uma análise "racional". Como se trata de uma letra de música, é provável que o autor tenha jogado com a ambiguidade e com o sentido vago para criar o clima que queria, com algo de vertiginoso, meio "na Lua" (só uma opinião, na verdade). De qualquer forma, espero que tenha ajudado...


----------



## coolbrowne

Obrigado *gothic*

Isto estabelece o contexto, exceto por uma coisa: o título completo é "*The* Failsafe"





gothic said:


> Na verdade, a palavra aparece isolada no título de uma música.


E isto completa a informação:





gothic said:


> ...postarei o link da música...


A resposta simples é que este título não faz sentido, o que acontece frequentemente com este estilo de música, onde o título tende a ser só de efeito.

A palavra "failsafe" é um adjetivo, que significa algo como "à prova de falhas". Digo "algo como" porque ambos "failsafe" e "à prova de falhas" carecem de precisão (ver a discussão acima neste mesmo tópico, com as variadas e detalhadas interpretações subjetivas) não
No título em questao, essa palavra é utilizada como substantivo ("The Failsafe"), o que já não faz sentido. E, de fato, a letra nada tem a ver com o conceito acima, vago que seja. De qualquer forma, é sempre divertido observar o esforço criativo nas tentativas de estabelecer uma conexão entre os dois (veja aqui algo semelhante).
Até mais ver
-----------------------------------------

*AHA:* X-post com *gothic* e *Benvindo*


----------



## gothic

Entendi...

Eu aceito muito bem a idéia de não ter significado algum... Inclusive, eu até acho legal...
Se prender a rimas e padrões estilísticos podem prejudicar a expressão do sentimento do eu-lírico...
É por isso que gosto tanto do Drummond (Não, esse não é o que inventou o avião)...

A melodia mesmo, para ouvidos não treinados pode parecer fora de rítmo ou desafinada...


----------

